# TTA's Picks for Best Answers to Rechargeable Battery Questions



## TakeTheActive (Dec 31, 2008)

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS THREAD!*
[Send me a PM; Start a new thread; etc... Thanks!]

*This is a "Work-in-Progress" Document!* ​*Rechargeable Battery: *


*Definition: *"*Cycle Life*" - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Definition: *"*Flash Amps*" - *Various*
*Definition: *"Forming Charge" - 
*Definition: *"*Internal Resistance*" - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
- *How Do You Measure Internal Resistance (w/Known CURRENT Load)?* - *UncleFester*
- *How Do You Measure Internal Resistance (w/Known RESISTANCE Load)? {TECHNICAL!}* - *PeAK*
- *Measuring Maha MH-C9000 Impedance Check Voltage* - *TakeTheActive* 
- *Interpreting Maha MH-C9000 Impedance Check Voltage* - *TakeTheActive* 
*Definition: **Matching Cells* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Definition: **Mid Point Voltage* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Definition: **Please explain V)olts, A)mps, R)esistance, W)atts, and C)apacity* - *TakeTheActive* - *LINK Updated*
*Maintenance: **Battery Care Guidelines* - *Mr Happy*
*Maintenance: **Criteria for Comparing Rechargeable Batteries* - *Mr Happy*
*Maintenance: **Labeling Cells and Keeping Records* - *TakeTheActive* 
*Maintenance: **Charge Rate Recommendations* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Maintenance: **A Look at Slow Charging* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Maintenance: **Memory and Voltage Depression, Myth or Fact?* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Maintenance: **Minimize the Aging Effects on Your 'Storage Box Queens' by Storing Them PARTIALLY Charged* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Cell Recovery: **Waking Up Your 'Storage Box Queens'* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Cell Recovery: **Attempting to Break Down Crystalline Formations* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Cell Recovery: **Deep Discharge Technique* - *45/70* 
*Cell Recovery: **Homemade Low-Cost Automatic 0.7VDC Discharge Circuit* - *ChrisA*
*Cell Recovery: **DIY Constant Current Load finished (pics)* - *MatajumotorS*

*Theory: **Battery University*
- *BU: What's the best battery?*
- *BU: Charging Nickel-Based Batteries*
- *BU: Battery performance as a function of cycling*
- *BU: How to Prolong (the Life of) Lithium-Based Batteries*
- *BU: How does the internal battery resistance affect performance?* 

*Theory: **Batteries in a Portable World: Battery FAQ*
- *FAQ: Chapter 8: Choosing the Right Battery*
- *FAQ: Chapter 6: The Secrets of Battery Runtime*
- *FAQ: Chapter 10: Getting the Most from your Batteries*
- *FAQ: Chapter 9: Internal Battery Resistance*

*Theory: **Nickel-Based Rechargeables* - *jtr1962*
*Theory: **Cell Capacity vs Cycle Life* - *NiOOH*
*Theory: **NiCd/NiMh Cells: Dendrites & Crystals vs "Clogged Up" Lattice Structures* - *Ray_of_Light* 
- Also: *23*, *25*, *28*

*Theory: **Crystalline Formations - Charge Rate, Discharge Depth* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Theory: **Crystal Size vs Charging Rate vs Cell Stability vs State of Charge* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Theory: **Negative Pulse Charge - "Burp Charging" - Fact or Fiction?* "C. L. 'Red' Scholefield" 
*Theory: **-DeltaV vs Inflection Point Termination Discussion* - *Various* (Graphs by *Mr Happy*)
*Theory: **Optimal Charge Rate: new technique to find* - *PeAK*
*Theory: **State of the Art NiMh Charging ??* - *Various*
*Theory: **Rayovac IC3 Cells Terminate Charge via Internal 'Pressure Switch' {LONG!}* - *carbonlife*
*Theory: **Self Discharge, Crystal Growth, General Q&A {LONG!}* - *carbonlife*
*Theory: **Interpreting DMM Specifications - A Detailed Example* - *Justin Case*
*Theory: **Recommend a DMM book?* - *Various*

*Advice for D cells and charger?* - *TakeTheActive* 

*Eneloop C & D Cells Exposed* - *Various - Thanks **Bones**!*

*"You Got to Know When to Hold 'em, Know When to Fold 'em..."* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*What's That White Powder Leaking Out of My Cells?* - *MorePower*
*What Does the Inside of an Eneloop Look Like? (Picture Series)* - *VidPro*
*What's Under the Wrapper of a Protected Cell? (Picture Series)* - *HKJ* 
*Why are NiMH 1.2V Instead of 1.5V?* - *Various*
*Eneloop Self Discharge Study* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*CPF Wiki: Date Code Decoding* - *Thanks* *brted**!* 
*Rechargeble Alkaline Maganese Cells (RAM)* - *Various*
*How to Charge Sealed Lead Acid (SLA) Batteries* - *PowerStream*
*Proper Care Extends Li-Ion Battery Life* - *Power Electronics Technology*
*Specs: **Wikipedia: List of Batteries and Cells with Specifications* - *Thanks **leeholaaho**!* 
*Specs: **Duracell Technical/OEM: Nickel Metal Hydride Index Page* - List of LINKs
*Specs: **Duracell Professional: Product Data Index Page* - List of Cell and Charger Datasheets in PDF format
*Specs: **Energizer: Technical Information / Battery Engineering Guide Page* - List of Datasheets in PDF format
*Specs: **Panasonic Industrial Solutions: Nickel Metal Hydride Index Page* - List of Datasheets in PDF format
*Specs: **Sanyo Twicell (NiMh) Engineering Guide TwicellT_E.Pdf* - *Thanks* *Bones**!*
NOTE: This is a 'temporary' location. Rapidshare will DELETE the file 90 days after the last download.
*(If anyone locates the new Twicell PDF LINK, please send me a PM. Thanks!)*

*Poll: **Do You Maintain *CRAP* NiCD/NiMH Cells?* - *TakeTheActive* 

*Experiment: **Is Your Charger Terminating Properly?* - *Various*
*Experiment: **SLOW Charge Rate Is Not Always BEST Charge Rate!* - *TakeTheActive* 
...

*Rechargeable Battery Charger: *
*
La Crosse BC-900:*

*TTA's "Summarized" La Crosse BC-700 / BC-900 / BC-9009 Charger/Analyzer Instructions* - *TakeTheActive* 
*Feature-By-Feature Comparison: La Crosse BC-900 vs Maha MH-C9000* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)

**NEW* La Crosse BC-500 SMART Charger/Analyzer Debuts in USA, But...* - *TakeTheActive* 
*La Crosse BC-700 & BC-900 Photos (P/S & PCB)* - *Russel* 
*Specs: **ON Semiconductor: NTGS3443T1 MOSFET Specifications* - *Thanks **Russel**!* 
*LaCrosse BC-9009 / BC-900 - The Melt-Downs Continue... {2010}* - *Various*
*Poll: **La Crosse BC-700/BC-900/BC-9009 Charger 'Meltdown' Reports {2010}* - *TakeTheActive* 
- *La Crosse Responded: 02/11/2010*
*Review: ** LaCrosse BC-900 V 33 melts too {2007}* - *Various*
*La Crosse BC-900 Meltdown Analysis (Technical) {2006}* - *willchueh* - (Maha Employee)
*How Good Are the Batteries Supplied With the BC-900?* - *Various*
*La Crosse BC-900 LCD Temperature Translation Table* - *twolf*
*MOD: *Bypass Capacitors - *La Crosse BC-900 Charger Test* - *nikiwind*
- ALL PHOTOS: http://www.pbase.com/nikiwind/lacrosse_bc900&page=all
*MOD: *Alternate Transformer - *BC-900 power supply discovery* - *jtr1962*
*MOD: *Thermal Shutdown Temperature - *La Crosse BC-900 Charger Warning {v32}* - *Various*
- *38* - *tacoal*
- *40* - *jtr1962*
- *41* - *tacoal*
*MOD: *Ground Loops and Backlit Display - *More BC900 mods* - *jtr1962*
...

*Maha Powerex MH-C9000:*

*Maha MH-C9000 SUPPORT / FAQ Thread* - *willchueh* (Maha Employee)
*Review: **Maha MH-C9000 Wizard One Charger* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*MH-C9000 Two bays not terminating AAA charge @.7C (4C and still going) {2007}* - *Various*
*MH-C9000 premature dschg/voltage detection problem (PWM) {2008}* - *Various*
*MH-C9000.. difference on charge between Time weighed avg rate vs constant current? (PWM) {2007}* - *Various*
*La Crosse BC-900 vs Maha MH-C9000: Charging @ 0.5C* - *bob_ninja*
*Maha MH-C9000 Disassembled* - *EvilLithiumMan*
*MH-C9000 Contact Tangs - Exposed* - *Bones*
*MH-C9000: Impedance Check (Volts) vs Internal Resistance (Ohms)* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
* MH-C9000: 'Hidden Test Mode'* - *BrianChan* 

*MOD: *C and D Cells - *Testing C/D cells in Maha C9000* - *Power Me Up*
...

*Misc:*

*TTA's NiMH/NiCD Battery Charger Specifications Thread* - *TakeTheActive*
*Charger Comparison* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Duracell CEF23 Charger - Photos* - *Thanks* *Robin24k**!* 
*Review: **Maha MH-C808 Charger* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Getting the MH-C808 into 'Conditioning Mode'* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
* Sanyo MQH02 4AA/2AAA charger - Specs & Photos* - *Thanks* *Egsise**!* 
*Sanyo Eneloop MQH03 Charger - Observed*
*An Informal look at the Eneloop NC-MQNO5U Charger*
*An informal look at the Sanyo NC-MQN06U – charging in pairs* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Saitek SmartCharger* - *eluminator*
*Soshine SC-C3 Intelligent Rapid Charger* - *UnknownVT*
...

*15 Minute Chargers:*

*Cycle Testing Observations...* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
*Energizer 15 Min Details and Graphs* - *Ergolator*
*Rayovac 15-min IC3 AA and charger choices? {2008}* - *Various*
*Compare Differences of 15 Min Chargers {2006}* - *Various*
*Review: ** RayOVac I-C3 Batteries and Charger {2005}* - *SilverFox* (Moderator)
* Battle of the 15min AA NiMH chrgrs,capacity hype? {2004}* - *Various*
...

*Manuals:*

*AccuPower AccuManager 20 Charger Manual* - PDF
*Camelion BC-0905A Specifications Page* - (also available as meijer Powercell Charger)
DieHard 93558 7-hour Fast Charger
Digital Concepts CH-1800 Digital Camera Charger
*Duracell Multi-Charger (CEF11) Datasheet* - PDF
*Duracell Value Charger (CEF14) Datasheet* - PDF
*Duracell 15 Minute Charger (CEF15) Datasheet* - PDF
*Duracell Mini Charger (CEF20) Datasheet* - PDF
*Duracell Power Gauge Charger (CEF21) Datasheet* - PDF (aka Indicator Charger)
*Duracell MultiCharger (CEF22) Datasheet* - PDF
*Duracell Mobile Charger (CEF23) Datasheet* - PDF
*Duracell 1 Hour Charger (CEF80) Datasheet* - PDF
*Duracell 30 Minute Charger (CEF90) Datasheet* - PDF

*Energizer 15 Minute Charger (CH15MN) Datasheet* - PDF
*Energizer 30 Minute Charger (CH30MN) Datasheet* - PDF
*Energizer Family Charger (CHFC) Datasheet* - PDF
*Energizer Family Charger (CHFCV) Datasheet* - PDF
*Energizer Duo (CHUSB) Datasheet* - PDF
*Kodak K6200 1 Hour Charger Datasheet* - PDF
*Kodak K6600 Rapid Charger Datasheet* - PDF
*La Crosse BC-700 Instruction Manual* - PDF
*La Crosse BC-900 Instruction Manual* - PDF
*La Crosse BC-9009 Instruction Manual* - PDF
*Lenmar PRO66 Owner's Manual* - PDF
*Maha Communications MH-C777 Manual*
*Maha / Powerex MH-C9000 Instruction Manual* - PDF
*RadioShack 23-250 Universal Battery Pack Conditioner/Charger Owner's Manual* - PDF (Maha MH-C777 clone)
*RadioShack 23-410 NiCd/NiMH Rechargeable Battery Pulse Charger Owner's Manual* - PDF (Saitek SmartCharger clone)
*RadioShack 23-418 13 Hour NiCd/NiMH Charger Owner's Manual* - PDF
*RadioShack 23-422 Fast Ni-Cd/Ni-MH Battery Charger Owner's Manual* - PDF
*RadioShack 23-428 Universal Ni-Cd/Ni-MH Battery Charger Owner's Manual* - PDF
*RadioShack Legacy Product Support (prior to 2006) / Battery Chargers - Index Page*
Rayovac PS1 Renewal Power Station (Gray)
*Rayovac PS1 (Black) Universal Charger Marketing Specification* - PDF
*Rayovac PS3 (w/9V) Universal Charger Manual* - PDF - *Thanks 'NLee the Engineer'!*
*Rayovac PS3 (w/9V) Universal Charger Marketing Specification* - PDF
*Rayovac PS3D (w/9V) Universal Charger Marketing Data Sheet* - PDF
*Rayovac PS4 1-Hour Charger Marketing Specification* - PDF
Rayovac PS5 I-C³ 15-Minute Battery Charger (2-Position)
Rayovac PS6 I-C³ 15-Minute Battery Charger (4-Position)
Rayovac PS23-B
*Saitek SmartCharger* - PDF (similar to CCrane QuickCharger)
*Sanyo NC-MDU01 AA AAA USB Charger w/PCB Photos* - Scanned JPG - *Thanks **koala**!* 
Sanyo MQH01 (*Maxell P2004 Specifications*)
*Sanyo MQH02 Part 1 of 2* *|* *Sanyo MQH02A Part 2 of 2* - Scanned JPG - *Thanks* *Egsise**!* 
Sanyo MQN03U
Sanyo MQN05U
*Sanyo NC-MQN06U*
*Sanyo MQR02N Details Specifications* - PDF - *Thanks **kxenl* *!*
*Sony BCG-34HRMF4 LCD Charger Operating Instructions* - PDF - *Thanks* *Bones**!* 
Soshine SC-C3 Intelligent Rapid Charger
*Vanson BC-1HU Operating Instructions*
...

*Battery Tester: *


*Review: *"Brooke Clark" - *Battery Testers*
*Project: **CPF-LOGGER-Lite: Simple DIY Data Logger for CPFers* - *djpark*
*Cell Internal Resistance Meter* - *pldaniels*
...

*Miscellaneous: *


*How to SEARCH CPF?*
*Google Search Operators - Google Guide*
*Poll: **Do You Read the CPF 'Batteries Included' Forum (at least once) Daily?* - *TakeTheActive* 
*[SUGGESTION/REQUEST] To CPF Members: *EXACT* Titled LINKS...* - *TakeTheActive*
*[RANT] Quoting *ENTIRE* Posts (Including PHOTOS!) When Replying...* - *TakeTheActive* 

*Are There Other 'Concerned / Curious / KNOWLEDGEABLE' Roomba Owners Here?* - *TakeTheActive* 

...
_17981 Views - 04/01/2011 @ 11:33
18767 Views - 12/24/2010 @ 18:02
14432 Views - 06/17/2010 @ 17:15
08715 Views - 12/21/2009 @ 02:30
03552 Views - 06/25/2009 @ 22:58
01776 Views - 03/27/2009 @ 23:34
01509 Views - 03/13/2009 @ 14:12
00856 Views - 02/13/2009 @ 21:30
00659 Views - 02/06/2009 @ 20:09 (STICKY'd!)
00474 Views - 01/30/2009 @ 21:15
00231 Views - 01/16/2009 @ 22:22
00183 Views - 01/09/2009 @ 23:25_


----------

